# Need help with C9 drills please!!



## R_bravery (14 Feb 2006)

Hey guys. I just started SQ part time and we're now doing C9 drills,etc. My section cmdr gave us a website for the c9 drills and everything so we could study. I went,but it's not working.Does anyone know a site for the drills,it would really help me,please. My c9 test is in 2 weeks and I need it before then asap, thank you.


----------



## boehm (14 Feb 2006)

Here a USMC word document for the M249 SAW. It has everything you should need, it even has a nifty little test at the end. The only differences that I can see are the IA's and the specifications are slightly different then the C9. Other then that everything else is pretty much the same. Still I would highly recommend you ask for some proper study materials from your section commander.

https://www.tbs.usmc.mil/Pages/Training%20Corner/sho's/O/BOO2710%20M249%20%20Squad%20Automatic%20Weapon%20(SAW).doc

Also, don't sweat about the C9 test, it's a much simpler weapon then the C7. Just practice your drills as much as possible and you'll be able to do them drunk with your eyes closed while riding a donkey (although I don't suggest doing them that way). ;D


----------



## KevinB (14 Feb 2006)

DO NOT USE the US M249 PAM - the drills are different.

Go to the CF electronic library
  http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/publications_ie.asp?series=380_e

open up 385 series and it is right there.


Keep in mind mecusle memory is formed by the actions on the gun - not reading -- if you can imagine the gun and go thru the drills as you would if it really was there.


----------



## nULL (14 Feb 2006)

I'm not able to get that link to work  ???
The drills are easy, just remember to relax during your test and think about what you're doing. 

This is NOT the test, but it's a few of the main drills.

Broken down...

LOAD (Assuming a belt rather than a box)

1.) Open the feed cover.
2.) Put the rounds in.
3.) Close the feed cover.
4.) Hold the weapon upright, not canting to the left/right.

READY

1.) Adjust range on C79 optical sight.
2.) Flip out shoulder piece. (Assuming it has one)
3.) Put weapon it in the shoulder.
4.) Cock the weapon. (ALWAYS do this in the shoulder.)
5.) Put the weapon on SAFE. 
6.) Shut ejection port cover.
6.) Test and adjust, prepare to fire...

FIRE

1.) Weapon off safe.
2.) Fire.

STOPPAGE - Perform your first IA drill

1.) Cock the weapon (again, in the shoulder)
2.) Put the weapon down.
3.) Open the feed cover.
4.) Sweep the tray, clear the rounds. (I like to open the feed tray and inspect the chamber at this point in time, but that's not part of the test)
5.) Close the feed cover.
6.) Raise the weapon to the shoulder.
7.) Fire. (The weapon should not go off - you essentially unloaded it.)
8.) Lower the weapon.
9.) Open the feed cover.
10.) Put the rounds in.
11.) Close the feed cover.
12.) Raise the weapon to the shoulder.
13.) Cock the weapon.
14.) Re-Aquire target and fire.

Fire a few more rounds, they are sluggish and slow...
STOPPAGE 2 (Perform second IA drill - Gas stoppage.)

1.) Cock the weapon in the shoulder.
2.) Put the weapon on SAFE.
3.) Put the weapon down.
4.) Adjust the gas regulator from "Normal" to "Adverse".
5.) Pick up the weapon, put it back in the shoulder.
6.) Re-Aquire target, take the weapon off SAFE.
7.) Fire. 

STOPPAGE 3 (Perform change barrel - also to be done after 2 boxes/400 rounds)

1.) Cock the weapon in the shoulder.
2.) Put the weapon down.
3.) Open the feed cover.
4.) Sweep the rounds.
5.) Close the feed cover.
6.) Raise the weapon to the shoulder.
7.) Re-aquire target and Fire. (Nothing should happen, you just "essentially" performed an unload)
8.) Cock the weapon.
9.) Put it on SAFE.
10.) Put the weapon down.
11.) Remove old barrel, put it aside. 
12.) Pick up new barrel, perform 3 point check. (Gas regulator at "Normal", S/N matches, nothing clogging chamber/ bore) 
13.) Put the new barrel on - CORRECTLY. make sure you give it a couple of tugs. 
14.) Put the weapon back in the shoulder.
15.) Take weapon off SAFE.
16.) Fire. (Nothing should happen, but if you haven't put the barrel on correctly, it will leap off at this point, and you'll fail.)
17.) Put the weapon down.
18.) Open the feed cover.
19.) Put the rounds in.
20.) Close the feed cover.
21.) Put the weapon back in the shoulder.
22.) Cock the weapon. 
23.) Re-aquire target and Fire.

STOP

1.) Cock the weapon.
2.) Put it on SAFE.
3.) Put it down.

On "carry on", simply put the weapon back in the shoulder, Re-aquire your target, take the weapon off SAFE and fire. 

UNLOAD

1.) Cock the weapon.
2.) Put it down.
3.) Open the feed cover.
4.) Sweep the tray, clear the rounds.
5.) Close the feed cover.
6.) Raise the weapon to the shoulder.
7.) Re-Aquire target and Fire. (Nothing should happen)
8.) Put the weapon down.
9.) Close ejection port cover, lower the shoulder piece, put gas regulator back to normal, and reset the C79. 

It's a little hard to envision without the weapon BEING here, but I don't think I've missed anything safety related....if I have, mods, please edit. 
Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2006)

I'm sorry for highjacking this thread but learning on your own?  Is this what the new army has become?


----------



## boehm (14 Feb 2006)

I guess for weekend SQ it has.

Now to clarify my last post. I DID NOT say to use the US M249 PAM as the set in stone way to do the drills because as KevinB and I pointed out they are different from the drills we do. I only suggested it as a guide. PLEASE obtain the proper drills from your instructor, they should provide it to you.


----------



## R_bravery (17 Feb 2006)

Thank you guys for all the links and tips , Kevin B the website you gave me is working fine,thank you again.


----------



## Spring_bok (17 Feb 2006)

Its great to have a reference for these kinds of things but this is not the way to do things.  To learn a weapon you must use the weapon in a supervised setting not read from a book.  We memorize facts and characteristics but drills must be instinctive.  The instructor needs to ensure you have enough time on the weapon (not on a website) on order to successfully complete the testing.  Its not like you are going to get a written test on handling drills.  Right.


----------



## R_bravery (1 Mar 2006)

Spring_bok,just to correct you,we did use the weapon in a supervised setting for a long period of time. I'm doing SQ on weekends. We worked on the c9 with the instructors  on 1 weekend. We spent almost  20 hours in 2 days working on the drills over and over again. The only reason why I asked for the drills is because my next training was in 2 weeks and I didnt want to forget the drills . And just to let you guys know I passed my c9 test. ;D,thank you again.


----------



## RossF (1 Mar 2006)

Shhheeesssssssshhhhh.....that's what you get from taking advice from a 744 comms sig


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Mar 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> I guess for weekend SQ it has.
> 
> Now to clarify my last post. *I DID NOT say to use the US M249 PAM as the set in stone way to do the drills * because as KevinB and I pointed out they are different from the drills we do. *I only suggested it as a guide*. PLEASE obtain the proper drills from your instructor, they should provide it to you.



Best in future not to even suggest it. Gunnery pams and drill manuals to us are bibles, not to be deviated from. Not even by use of a 'guide'. 'Guides' cause lost fingers, ND's, broken tools, etc.


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Mar 2006)

RossF said:
			
		

> Shhheeesssssssshhhhh.....that's what you get from taking advice from a 744 comms sig



744? Ewwwww


----------



## boehm (1 Mar 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Best in future not to even suggest it. Gunnery pams and drill manuals to us are bibles, not to be deviated from. Not even by use of a 'guide'. 'Guides' cause lost fingers, ND's, broken tools, etc.



Right, a bible not a guide. I'll remember that.



			
				RossF said:
			
		

> Shhheeesssssssshhhhh.....that's what you get from taking advice from a 744 comms sig



It's better then taking advice from you Fairley. ;D



			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> 744? Ewwwww



763? Grosssss!


----------



## RossF (1 Mar 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> It's better then taking advice from you Fairley. ;D



 ;D


----------

